# Sharps loads for Italian 45/70



## blueridge (Dec 29, 2009)

Hey, Guys...

My wife and I are planning a 'bucket list' hunt in February....going to take a buffalo with a Sharps. Am needing some guidance on the load to use, with either a 350gr. or 405 gr. bullet, jacketed. It will have to be at a reasonable pressure, I am guessing, because of the older design Sharps, though in new manufacture. The gun shoots nicely with target loads and #4759 IMR powder, and 300 gr. bullets, cast and jacketed. I need to step up, and will likely be with 175 yds. of the beast.

Suggestions will be appreciated...

Blue


----------

